# M.ia



## mattso101 (Mar 7, 2008)

Yo shes pretty sick. I have been listening to her for a year or two. Shes finnally getting some main steam recconition. theres a good artical in the hightimes this month.I watched the Pineapple Express movie Trailer and herd the song paper planes. so here ya go listen to her YouTube - M.I.A. PAPER PLANES official video


----------



## smokinjs (Mar 7, 2008)

never heard of her. but i think ill be hearing of alot more of her. it will be mainstream soon. that was a cool song. very catchy


----------



## mattso101 (Mar 7, 2008)

I really like the gun shot and gun cocking. Its fuckin tough as hell!


----------



## mattso101 (Mar 7, 2008)

Bumping some more eople need to hear this


----------



## smoke two joints (Mar 12, 2008)

havent heard of her until now, awsome song =] thanks for sharing.


----------

